# grub



## shadow780 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde j'ai voulue faire un triple boot mac os x windows seven et ubuntu j'ai suivis un tuto j'ai in staller windows seven puis ubuntu et le seul moyen d'acceder aux deux est de passer par le cd de super grub comment pourais je acceder aux os simplement par grub ??


----------

